# c# Projekt veröffentlichen, Zugriff auf änderbare Textdatei



## Benni (23 November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe wieder mal eine Frage zur Programmiersprache c#.
Und zwar geht es um folgendes:
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches Datensätze aus einer csv-Datei, welche im Ordner bin\Debug\ liegt...
Das Programm ließt hiervon auf meiner ersten Form die Artikelnummern ein, von denen man dann eine wählen soll. Dies funktioniert auch soweit alles. Nun will ich aber, dass wenn das Programm soweit fertig ist, ich es veröffentlichen kann, sprich ein Installationsprogramm daraus machen. Dies funktioniert ja auch soweit.
Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass zum einen die Datei nicht gelesen wird, sprich es tauchen keine Artikelnummern in meiner ComboBox auf.
Des weiteren hätte ich es gerne so, dass ich die csv-Datei mit den Datensätzen im Nachhinein auch ändern bzw. ersetzen kann, falls hier einmal weitere Datensätze erstellt werden und somit in das Projekt eingebunden werden müssen, ohne dass ich das Programm wieder neu veröffentlichen muss...
Was würdet ihr mir hier empfehlen oder wie hab ich hier vorzugehen??? Kennt wer hierzu eine Lösung oder ist dies gar nicht machbar???

Gruß Benni


----------



## dalbi (25 November 2011)

Hi,

http://www.mycsharp.de/wbb2/ 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pico1184 (30 November 2011)

Es kommt darauf an ob du die Express Edition nutzt. 
Meines Wissens ist sind erst ab Professional Setup Projekte integriert.

Hier ein paar Möglichkeiten zur Bereitstellung eines Projektes: http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/wx3b589t.aspx

Falls du die Express Edition nutzt kannst du auch WIX (Windows Installer XML) nutzen: http://wix.sourceforge.net/



> Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass zum einen die Datei nicht gelesen wird,  sprich es tauchen keine Artikelnummern in meiner ComboBox auf.



Höchstwahrscheinlich stimmt dann der Pfad zu deiner Datei nicht und kann daher keine Artikelnummern anzeigen.
Wenn du "Breakpints" setzt und Schrittweise debuggst kannst du das eigentlich schön nachvollziehen.



> ... erstellt werden und somit in das Projekt eingebunden werden müssen,  ohne dass ich das Programm wieder neu veröffentlichen muss...



Warum sollst du dein Programm jedesmal neu veröffentlichen wenn du die csv änderst?

Die csv. sollte eigentlich einmal beim starten des Programms eingelesen werden und damit hast du alle Werte.
Schöner ist es allerdings wenn du geänderte Werte bekommst ohne dein Programm schließen zu müssen.

Beispiel zu csv Verarbeitung: http://www.codeproject.com/KB/database/Cs_CSV_import_export.aspx 

Alles ist möglich, du musst nur genau wissen was du möchtest 

Und http://mycsharp.de kann ich nur empfehlen, man bekommt sehr professionelle Unterstützung!

Grüße Pico


----------



## Benni (2 Dezember 2011)

Hey Pico,
dir auch noch recht Herzlichen dank.
Das Problem mit den Artikelnummern anzeigen habe ich mittlerweile hinbekommen, bin mir jedoch nicht mehr ganz sicher woran dies nochmal genau gelegen hat. Das mit dem veröffentlichen konnt ich seid her nicht mehr weiter verfolgen, hat nochmals ein paar Erweiterungen gegeben, welche ich nun zu erst einbinden werde und dann versuche ich nochmal mein bestes.
Ich benutze im übrigen wie du oben schon vermutet hast das Express paket.
Bei der veröffentlichten Datei besteht auch ein weiteres Problem woran es villeicht liegen könnte, ich mir jedoch nicht sicher bin, und zwar wird an jede Veröffentlichte Datei ein "*.DEPLOY" angehängt, wodurch der Datei Typ sich ja eigentlich ändert oder sehe ich das falsch, naja ich werde mich demnächst nochmal an diesem Prolem versuchen und dann werde ich ja sehen... 
Ich schlage vor, dass ich mich einfach nochmal melde wenn es hierzu neuere Informationen gibt. Das mit dem ersetzen der Datei ist vorerst noch zweitrangig, zuerst müssen mal die Prüfvorgänge und die Kommunikation mit der SPS laufen und dann schaun wir weiter, aber wie gesagt ich geb euch dann wieder bescheid...
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Benni


----------

